# northern italy and dolomites,ideas please



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

going to switzerland soon and may pop over the border, we like freecamping and walking, any help would be appreciated
cheers
bill


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

We’ve just come back from 3 weeks in the Dolomites.

The Dolomite region is not renowned for being motorhome friendly - some town are totally over the top with ‘No Camper’ signs. 

We spent most of our time centred on Corvara. Great walking all around Corvara with cable car access to take you into really wild areas. 

You can park in the town near the big ice rink and the large cable car. There is a pay area, but when we were there the road was ‘Non pagementa’ – but check it might be that’s only off season. The cable car has a public toilet on the outside, so we used this to empty our toilet cassette. Good quality drinking water can be had just opposite down by the children’s play area – look for the rustic pipe and trough. The only campsite nearby is at Colfoscoe – 25e a night and pretty crappy. 

Free overnights go to

Campollonga: the free official park for Corvara. Nice views over fields etc not too noisy and traffic stops after dark. No facilities – drive down into town 2km. N46.54092 E11.88392

Tridentina: Large free car park underneath a famous via ferrata. 
No facilities, but quiet. N46.54677 E11.82012

Above Tridentina: small pull-in on road above previous site. Room for about 2 vans. Great views 
N46.55078 E11.81595


Another good area is Sevla. Posh little place but you can stop ‘unofficially’ down by the river – space for about 6 vans – no facilities, but good as you can walk into town N46.54945 E11.76558

Just outside Selva is Selva Plan Degralba a new large official site for campers N46.53183 E11.77248

Passo Pordoi is a good place to walk from and you can overnight at rear of main car park N46.48758 E11.81052

Falzarego is a large carpark for the cable car. Great walking and free overnight N46.52055 E12.01085


Misurina – past Cortina – is a wonderful place to walk from. 

Campsite if you want it or 8e for 24hours on Stellplatza. DO buy a ticket as the police check on non payers. Has toilet dump and drinking water – can uses these without paying for overnight. 
N46.58848 E12.25466. 

Not far from there is Auronso Woods Picnic site – a tiny spot where you might get away with a night N46.52872 E12.28313


----------

